# looking to make a jug. please read



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont have a mill. i want to make a jig for my chainsaw so that i can turn log furniture up side down and trim off the legs all even. i have a csm but i can only cut to 14-16 inches at the max i think. any ideas?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i dont have a mill. i want to make a jig for my chainsaw so that i can turn log furniture up side down and trim off the legs all even. i have a csm but i can only cut to 14-16 inches at the max i think. any ideas?


At first I saw you wanted to make a jug, but then realized you meant jig. Lol

There's a better way to do that midGA. 
You'll never get them even. 
What I do is when making something with legs, ill make each leg an inch & a half taller than what I want. The thickness of a two by four. After assembling the table or whatever your making with legs. Do a dry fit then with all the legs on a flat level surface, take your 2x4 chunk and place it on the floor, then trace around the leg with the pencil on top of 2x4 chunk all around each leg. 
Then cut them with a hand saw. The legs will sit flat to whatever surface you traced them on. 
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea sounds good ill try it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like to tape the pencil to the 2x4 so it doesn't move on you. Also when your cutting to final length, take your time cutting on the pencil line. Because you scribed it, the line will not be a strait circle around the log. Hence that's why you use a hand saw instead a chop saw. 
Let me know how it goes.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Lie the table face down on a level surface. Tie a piece of string tightly around all legs as if you were hog tying the table/bench/chair/whatever and adjust the string at each leg until the string is level, exactly parallel to the table top. Adjust to the height you want and so long as your string is level, it will mark on every leg where to cut.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing Laughing Laughing!

Again, what were the odds?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Laughing Laughing Laughing!
> 
> Again, what were the odds?


I don't get you Jeff. Is there something wrong with my post? Just wondering what your implying? Explain!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

No! No! No! I was laughing because whenever there is a question about rustic you're on it like a spider monkey on a banana! 

That's a great thing Dom! That's what makes this forum the success that it is.

Alot of great folks here eager to share knowledge of their particular areas of expertise.

I always appreciate your input. As a matter of fact, though I've always appreciated rustic I had no interest in making it.

Now I've added it to the ever growing list of wannadoos. 

Thanks I think.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> No! No! No! I was laughing because whenever there is a question about rustic you're on it like a spider monkey on a banana!
> 
> That's a great thing Dom! That's what makes this forum the success that it is.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad I can help. 
Thanks for clarifying Jeff. Now I can sleep. 
Laughing!!!!


----------

